# Low Tech Cube



## nickmcmechan (13 Aug 2014)

So, this might end up being a journal, but I setting up my new tank this weekend

It's a 40cm cube, the aquaone aquanano 55.

I've placed my order with The Green Machine which is

*1 xADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia (9 Litre) *

*4 xTropica 1-2-Grow Eleocharis sp. 'mini' *

*1 xSumatra Drift Root Wood Nano SUM24*

*3 xTropica 1-2-Grow Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' *

*1 xSumatra Drift Root Wood Nano SUD51 *

*5 xSeiryu Stone (Per Kg) -*

*2 xLindernia rotundifolia - £11.98*[DOUBLEPOST=1407916182][/DOUBLEPOST]These are the bits of wood



I think may cut this in two and, together with one below, have three pieces emerging from the substrate with the moss attached



The ADA will cap john innes number 3 soil, I think I may mineralise the soil (by baking). Maybe I'm just playing safe but then ADA will leach Ammonium, so I don't want excess that could burn the plants (think I'm right in saying levels above 20ppm aren't good for plants?). Probably won't make a difference but will make me feel better!!! And, I'll be using filter media as well as water from my existing tanks anyway.

I think I've ordered more stones and DHG than I could possibly use for this tank but I think I'll have a play with setting up an Iwagumi in the Fluval Edge 23l that I was going to break down. I've asked TGM to send me appropriate stones.

Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## nickmcmechan (13 Aug 2014)

Just had a text, order coming tomorrow!


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2014)

Look forward to the journal nick.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2014)

Hello nick
Just wanted to say the aquanano tank is by far the best. Nice and neat and good to look at. I also have a aquanano 40 and 30 low tech.

To me honest if you planing to moving plants around i would just add the soil and not the john in. 
Im using ada soil only with no fert or carbon just water change once a month really simple.

Other than that be cool to see how your tank looks like.

cheers
Ryan


----------



## nickmcmechan (14 Aug 2014)

All set up, just filling up, pics to follow


----------



## nickmcmechan (15 Aug 2014)

Not a great shot, but here's day 1


----------



## nickmcmechan (2 Sep 2014)

Update pics. With similar photography skills

http://flic.kr/p/oKBBSK
http://flic.kr/p/oKBsFj


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Sep 2014)

that looking good. plants are filling out nicely


----------

